# Twin Face Cancels-out Delay Pedal...



## Coda (Jun 14, 2020)

I recently completed the Twin Face build. However, when placed (first) on my board, my delay pedal (last, Donner Yellow Fall)...well ceases to work at all. There is no delay whatsoever. As soon as I switch off the Twin Face, the delay is back. Does anyone know exactly what is going on here?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 14, 2020)

Got any other delay pedals you can try?


----------



## HamishR (Jun 15, 2020)

Are you running them off the same power outlet on your power supply?


----------



## Coda (Jun 15, 2020)

HamishR said:


> Are you running them off the same power outlet on your power supply?



Daisy-chained with a One-Spot.



Chuck D. Bones said:


> Got any other delay pedals you can try?



I don’t, personally, but a friend of mine is going to bring his delay over to test the issue.


----------



## HamishR (Jun 15, 2020)

I would suspect the One-Spot. It sounds like you might have too many pedals coming off the one supply.  Just a guess.


----------



## Coda (Jun 15, 2020)

HamishR said:


> I would suspect the One-Spot. It sounds like you might have too many pedals coming off the one supply.  Just a guess.



Perhaps. I had run 5 pedals before with no problem. I'll have to rethink my power.


----------



## Coda (Jun 15, 2020)

Just poked about a bit on the board, and discovered a few things that make the issue even stranger. The fuzz does NOT cancel the event, but rather, overpower it. On the germanium setting, a delay setting that normally repeats say 5 times only repeats once. On the Silicone setting there is no delay at all, just a very weak, quiet hint of echo, most of which is probably coming from the amp reverb.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jun 15, 2020)

Have you got a buffer? Or a boss pedal? Put that in between the fuzz and delay, I’m just curious if it’s an impedance issue.


----------



## Coda (Jun 15, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Have you got a buffer? Or a boss pedal? Put that in between the fuzz and delay, I’m just curious if it’s an impedance issue.



I have a DS1 on the board.

Fuzz > Wah > DS1 > Phaser > Catalinbread DLS > Delay > Amp


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jun 15, 2020)

Have you tried just the fuzz and delay?


----------



## Coda (Jun 15, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Have you tried just the fuzz and delay?


 
I have, still happens. I tried another delay on my board today, and there was no problem. So it seems that the fuzz doesn't get along with the Donner Yellow Fall. Looks like I'm going to have to upgrade.


----------



## mozz (Jun 19, 2020)

Be sure you have no DC on the output of the fuzz.


----------



## Coda (Jun 19, 2020)

mozz said:


> Be sure you have no DC on the output of the fuzz.



What do you mean? Can you expand on that a bit?


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 19, 2020)

Power the circuit. Put your multimeter to DC voltage. Place the red lead on the output of the circuit (i.e., the tip of the output jack), and place the black lead on a ground point. You shouldn’t have a reading.

C2 and C4 are DC-blocking caps. If you get a reading and those are installed correctly/not shorted, you may have a short somewhere with wiring/switching.

I don't think that that's going to be your problem, though. Any well-designed circuit will have decoupling capacitors at the input and output. Even if the delay unit did not have them, the pedals in the signal path between the fuzz/delay would decouple the DC voltage.


----------



## zgrav (Jun 19, 2020)

do both pedals work at the same time when the delay is first in line?


----------



## Coda (Jun 22, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> Power the circuit. Put your multimeter to DC voltage. Place the red lead on the output of the circuit (i.e., the tip of the output jack), and place the black lead on a ground point. You shouldn’t have a reading.
> 
> C2 and C4 are DC-blocking caps. If you get a reading and those are installed correctly/not shorted, you may have a short somewhere with wiring/switching.
> 
> I don't think that that's going to be your problem, though. Any well-designed circuit will have decoupling capacitors at the input and output. Even if the delay unit did not have them, the pedals in the signal path between the fuzz/delay would decouple the DC voltage.



Tested, with no voltage reading. 



zgrav said:


> do both pedals work at the same time when the delay is first in line?



When the delay is before the fuzz it almost works too well. The delay repeats are very loud, and the fuzz seems extra fuzzy. When the fuzz is first, the fuzz sounds normal, but the delay sounds like it is barely on.


----------

